# Dialer-Opfer gesucht



## Pressebericht (8 März 2006)

Hallo liebe Online-Gemeinde,

für einen TV-Bericht suche ich Opfer, die uns zum Thema etwas sagen können. 

Der Bericht beschäftigt sich mit den Methoden der Dialer-Abzocker, die derzeit in Osnabrück vor Gericht stehen (größter Internet-Betrug Deutschlands - bis jetzt).

Die Dialer hießen TEENXXX und QDIAL11. Sie lauerten auf diversen Sex-Seiten, aber auch auf anderen Internet-Seiten mit völlig unverfänglichem Inhalt. (Falls es in Ihrem Fall eine Sex-Seite war, müssen wir das im Bericht nicht unbedingt erwähnen - ist ja unter Umständen zu peinlich... )

Die Bande (zum Teil aus Lettland und USA) hat schätzungsweise über 12 Millionen Euro eingesackt und etwa 100.000 Leute via Telefonrechnung erleichtert. 

BITTE helfen Sie uns, die Sache öffentlich zu machen, damit auch andere Opfer erfahren, dass die Täter jetzt geschnappt sind. Für den ein oder anderen Geschädigten könnte das noch WICHTIG werden, wenn es um den Ersatz des Schadens geht. 

Viele Grüße,

S. Felgenhauer
- Journalist -

Email: [email protected]
Telefon: 089 - 995 29 86 16

PS:
Mehr Infos auch unter http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/
oder bei www.google.de mit den Begriffen: liquid dialer


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2006)

Der Aufruf erfolgt  mit Zustimmung der Betreiber 

tf


----------



## sascha (8 März 2006)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Die mutmaßlichen Täter stehen noch nicht vor Gericht - gegen sie wurde bislang nur Anklage erhoben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

ist "die antwort" nicht pro7?
Was ist mit den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen? Etwa kein Interesse?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Pressebericht schrieb:
			
		

> für einen TV-Bericht suche ich Opfer, die uns zum Thema etwas sagen können.


Kleine Anmerkung - das ist ja nun schon etwas länger her. Den "Dialer" und Missbrauchszenarien gibt es nach wie vor. Blos der Missbrauch mit Dialern über Mehrtwertnummern ist doch sehr stark zurück gegangen, wenn nicht gar für D abgestellt. Wozu soll der Bericht dienen? Wenn es darum geht, dass die Geschädigten animiert werden sollen, ihr Geld zurück zu holen, dann mache ich der Aktion eher keine große Hoffnungen, denn da könnten schnell die gefrustete Opfer noch mehr Frust bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

Moment, Reducal... Kannst Du denn ausschliessen, dass man ganz konkret Beziehungen zu aktuell noch aktiven Personenkreisen ermittelt hat?
Ich würde das durchaus für möglich halten, als Chaostheoretiker, zumindest, dass sie evtl. hätten können 
Für eine pro7-Sendung wäre das aber wohl etwas zu tief...
[edit: weil das zu Missverständnissen führte, verlinke ich hier gleich mal eine etwas ausführlichere darstellung. Für den in jeder Hinsicht gelungenen Beitrag zu MCM möchte ich obiger Firma meine Hochachtung aussprechen.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

@ Aka, Du weißt doch: Erklärungen in laufenden Verfahren (und auch danach) gibt es ausschließlich über die sachbearbeitende StA. Alles andere ist  spekulativ und der Sache wenig dienlich.

Typischen Journalismus kann man auch hier erkennen: 





			
				Pressebericht schrieb:
			
		

> (größter Internet-Betrug Deutschlands - bis jetzt)


...ganz schön reißerisch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

Ich traue den Ermittlern viel zu und vertraue ihnen - in diesem Fall...
Das wird schon werden.


----------



## Pressebericht (9 März 2006)

*Bitte keine blöden Kommentare !!*

Liebe Online-Gemeinde,

es ist ja schön, dass Ihr Euch so rege beteiligt, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum bei unserer Anfrage jedes Wort auf die Goldwage gelegt wird.. 

Ein Gerichtsverfahren beginnt übrigens mit Anklageerhebung. Man spricht dann schon einmal davon, dass die Täter "vor Gericht stehen" (auch wenn noch kein Termin angesetzt ist und auch, wenn sie später auf der Anklagebank "sitzen")  

Dies ist auch nur ein Aufruf. Wer bei dem Bericht mitmachen möchte, darf sich gerne melden. Beleidigende Kommentare bitte ich daher zu unterlassen. Auch die Polizei sucht übrigens noch Opfer (siehe Link im ersten Beitrag).

Und nein, es ist nicht reißerisch zu behaupten, dass es sich um den größten Prozess in dieser Richtung handelt - wer von uns steht wohl mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Verbindung? Wer einmal auf die Polizei-Seite schaut, der kann erahnen, was für eine Mamut-Aufgabe auf unsere Staatsdiener zukommt. 

Und ja, wir drehen für Pro7. Das ist keineswegs etwas Negatives. 

Also, meldet Euch und unterstützt unsere Aufklärungsarbeit - es gibt nämlich noch sehr viele Leute, die via ISDN ins Internet gehen.


Viele Grüße,

S. Felgenhauer


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

*Re: Bitte keine blöden Kommentare !!*



			
				Pressebericht schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe nicht, warum bei unserer Anfrage jedes Wort auf die Goldwage gelegt wird..


Damit bei den Nutzern dieses Forums kein falscher Eindruck entsteht. Grundsätzlich: Wer die Öffentlichkeit sucht, sollte sie auch ertragen können.



			
				Pressebericht schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gerichtsverfahren beginnt übrigens mit Anklageerhebung.


Bitte hier nachlesen: § 199 StPO
Die Anklageschrift enthält den Antrag, das Hauptverfahren zu eröffnen.
Das für die Hauptverhandlung zuständige Gericht entscheidet darüber, ob das Hauptverfahren zu eröffnen oder das Verfahren vorläufig einzustellen ist.
In dem Beschluß, durch den das Hauptverfahren eröffnet wird, läßt das Gericht die Anklage zur Hauptverhandlung zu und bezeichnet das Gericht, vor dem die Hauptverhandlung stattfinden soll. (§ 207 StPO)



> Beleidigende Kommentare bitte ich daher zu unterlassen.


Dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch, andere Beiträge nicht als "blöde Kommentare !!" zu bezeichnen...


----------



## sascha (9 März 2006)

> wer von uns steht wohl mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Verbindung?



Bei einigen kann ich es nur mutmaßen, bei anderen weiß ich es gewiß


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2006)

Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass der Versuch gestartet wird, möglichst viele Geschädigte überhaupt davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, was da passiert ist, damit sie ihre Ansprüche geltend machen können. Dazu ist das Fernsehen ein gut geeignetes Medium.

Die Fragen nach den Hintergründen, die mich persönlich mindestens genauso interessiert, also z.B.:
Welche (großen?) webmaster haben diese Dialer beworben?
Welche Personen aus dem Umfeld der Anzuklagenden waren Mitwisser oder könnten Mitwisser gewesen sein?
Gab es über die in diesem konkreten Fall hinaus noch andere Fälle unter Beteiligung der Anzuklagenden oder unter Beteiligung von "Helfershelfern" (im nicht strafrechtlichen Sinne)?
Was ist eigentlich mit anderen, technisch ähnlich abgelaufenen Fällen aus jener Zeit, die aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht so intensiv ermittlerisch gewürdigt wurden?
usw. usf.

Also diese Fragen werden, behaupte ich mal, keine Rolle spielen können. Insofern hat eine solche Sendung ihren Sinn in der oben bezeichneten Fragestellung (Geschädigte finden) und ihre Grenzen (Hintergründe werden nicht beleuchtet / können nicht Gegendstand sein --> "sind für eine pro7-Sendung zu tief").

Ich fürchte halt, dass es wieder so eine Sendung wird, wo ein Flugzeug im Anflug auf Riga eine Rolle spielen wird oder wo man ein Reporterteam nach Pembroke Pines fliegt, um Briefkästen zu fotografieren...

(Nachtrag: Beim Beitrag zu einer Firma aus Petersberg wurde der Einsatzwille der "Antwort" zur Genüge und sehr eindrucksvoll belegt. Respekt!)


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Pressebericht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einmal auf die Polizei-Seite schaut, der kann erahnen, was für eine Mamut-Aufgabe auf unsere Staatsdiener zukommt.


http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os
Klar. Davon haben manche hier sicher sehr genaue Vorstellungen, was das für eine Mammutaufgabe ist... ...und die Staatsdiener _haben_ schon Mammutaufgaben bewältigt. Ist ja nicht Verantwortlichkeit derer, die das machen, dass man sie nicht schon früher damit betraut hat... War das Verfahren nicht ursprünglich bei einer anderen StA angesiedelt?
Der Fall ist ja hier schon 4 Jahre bekannt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=296&highlight=teenxxx
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=11083#11083 ff


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> War das Verfahren nicht ursprünglich bei einer anderen StA angesiedelt?


Nicht bei einer nur sondern bei sehr vielen. Nämlich dort, wo die auf das Bundesgebiet verteilten Geschädigten ihren Internetanschluss hatten. Den Zuschlag erhielt letztendlich die StA und damit auch die Polizei, die bei den Ermittlungen am "dransten" war und den größtmöglichen Ermittlungsdrang hatte.

 :tach: nach Osnabrück!


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Gast2 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Zuschlag erhielt letztendlich die StA ..., die bei den Ermittlungen am "dransten" war und den größtmöglichen Ermittlungsdrang hatte.


Oder: Hemmungen hatte, das Verfahren auch einfach weg..., äh, einzustellen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

> Am Dienstag wurden Firmen in Hessen und Nordrhein-Westfalen durchsucht, die die 0190-Nummern vermietet haben. Mit dem Betrug haben sie aber *vermutlich* nichts zu tun. ...
> ...
> Wer hinter dem Betrug steckt, ist noch unklar. Bei "Liquid Inc." handelt es sich *vermutlich* um eine Briefkastenfirma. Der Server steht in England. Die Gelder, so *, verlassen die USA regelmäßig in Richtung Osten, unter anderem Lettland und Litauen.


vermutlich hatten die Ermittler keinen Internetzugang, sonst hätten sie vermutlich eine whois-Abfrage gemacht und vermutlich bemerkt, dass die Firma (auch) in Nevada zu finden ist. Das hätte vermutlich die Rolle deutscher Firmen früher in den Mittelpunkt gerückt, was aber vermutlich auch nichts gebracht hätte. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die direkte Verbindung nach Nevada zunächst auch übersehen habe, aber ich werde schliesslich auch nicht dafür bezahlt...
Vermutlich mache ich mich jetzt unbeliebt, aber vermutlich spielt das keine Rolle...


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2006)

Chaostheortiker schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich mache ich mich jetzt unbeliebt...


Stimmt! Allmählich frage ich mich schon, was das jetzt hier soll.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich hatten die Ermittler keinen Internetzugang, sonst hätten sie vermutlich eine whois-Abfrage gemacht und vermutlich bemerkt, dass die Firma (auch) in Nevada zu finden ist.


Direkten Zugang haben die heute noch nicht überall. Und zuhause gibt's halt meist noch andere Anspruchsteller.


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die direkte Verbindung nach Nevada zunächst auch übersehen habe, aber ich werde schliesslich auch nicht dafür bezahlt...


Die im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren gekürzte Bezahlung erfolgt für eine 40-oder-mehr-Stunden-Woche, in der Arbeit für eine 60-oder-mehr-Stunden-Woche auf dem Schreibtisch liegt. Es ist normal, dass da schon mal Schwerpunkte nicht optimal gesetzt werden. 


> Vermutlich mache ich mich jetzt unbeliebt,


Warum? Wer dafür bezahlt wird, muss es aushalten, wenn berechtigte Kritik offen ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

Köstlich, die Diskussion hier.

Hoffentlich kommt bei der ganzen Sache auch mal "vermutlich" was raus, oder gibts wieder Anwälte, die "vermutlich" wieder alles dransetzen werden, um aus den "vermutlich" Schuldigen "vermutlich" Unschuldige zu machen.

Die Abmahnhaie werden "vermutlich" wieder zu Höchstleistungen auflaufen.


----------

